# Problema con generador monofasico



## francheto (Nov 18, 2013)

hola

tengo un generador monofasico honda 4500, no me da tension en la salida, *h*e intentado revisar varias cosas pero me falta informacion, por ejemplo 

-que tension tendria q*ue* dar a la salida del bobinado?
- esa es la misma tension que se usa para alimentar el regulador q*ue* mete tension por las escobillas?
-si mido los anillos rozantes donde apo*y*an las escobillas me dan continuidad, es 
normal? o estan en corto y ese puede ser el problema

lo siento pero es la primera vez que reviso un generador 

muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 19, 2013)

Fotos...                   .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2013)

Ummm , los AVR toman referencia de la tensión de salida 220 o 110 y otra de unos 24 V para los anillos rozantes , es común que se dañen esos reguladores por exceso de consumo

Saludos !


----------



## francheto (Nov 19, 2013)

Y es normal q*UE* me de continuidad entre los.anillos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2013)

francheto dijo:


> Y es normal q*UE* me de continuidad entre los.anillos



¿ Con que/Como mediste continuidad ?

Una baja resistencia es normal



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## francheto (Nov 19, 2013)

Primero aclarar que soy electricista y es la primera vez que intento reparar un generador, por eso notaran que voy muy corto en informacion sobre esto.Con un tester , no medi impedancia sino comprobé continuidad , por que pensé que no debería tener ,imaginé que si tuvieran estarían en corto.mañana mido bien y digo que impedancia tiene, otra pregunta en la salida del bobinado con el regulador y todo desconectado debería dar alguna tensión no? Por q*ue* no me daba nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2013)

Sin los carbones ni regulador no tenés nada 

Ponelo en marcha con una lámpara sacrificable de 100 Watts conectada , bajale el acelerador y conectale 12 Vdc desde una batería a los anillos rozantes a ver que pasa 

Saludos !


----------



## francheto (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola *h*e medido los anillos y me da 63,5 ,con los carbones puestos me da 84,9. *H*e colocado una bombilla de 100 como.me dijiste y le conecte 12v de otro generador q*ue* tengo 12v quitando la conexión del regulador y conectando directamentente, este generador lo peor q*ue* le veo es q*ue* lleva todos los componentes encapsulados y no sabría como revisarlos ya q*ue* no se que tiene montado ,las bobinas del estator van con una conexión , una va al modulo del regulador , paso unas fotos y a*_*ver si me pueden decir cual seria el siguiente paso

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

Con la bombita-foco de 100Watts conectada a la salida del alternador y alimentando los carbones con 12V directamente de una batería (sin la electrónica) ¿ Que pasa ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

francheto dijo:


> Hola *h*e medido los anillos y me da 63,5 ,con los carbones puestos me da 84,9. *H*e colocado una bombilla de 100 como.me dijiste y le conecte 12v de otro generador q*ue* tengo 12v quitando la conexión del regulador y conectando directamentente, este generador lo peor q*ue* le veo es q*ue* lleva todos los componentes encapsulados y no sabría como revisarlos ya q*ue* no se que tiene montado ,las bobinas del estator van con una conexión , una va al modulo del regulador , paso unas fotos y a*_*ver si me pueden decir cual seria el siguiente paso
> 
> Muchísimas gracias




 

Pero y ¿ Que pasó ?, ¿ Generó, encendió la lámpara ?

*Advertencia II*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 27, 2013)

> tengo un generador monofasico honda 4500, no me da tension en la salida,



 entiendo por salida, que no tienes 220 Volts, mediste el fusible??
en el pdf figura donde se encuentra, y tambien el circuito de todo el generador.
pero comenta lo que te indicaron antes los compañeros

http://hondampe.com.au/docs/owning_a_honda/owners_manuals/pe/EG_OwnersManual.pdf


----------



## francheto (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola, lo primero pedir disculpas por la ortografía,
No he podido revisarlo hasta hoy ya que ha hecho mal tiempo por aqui, el fusible que se ve en el pdf  no lo encuentro, solo he visto el que sale en la foto, lo bueno del pdf es que viene el esquema eléctrico y mas o menos puedo saber que componentes  tiene , yo pienso que debe fallar alguno de las bobinas del estator ,por que si no debería haber encendido la bombilla de la forma que me explico el compañero

Bueno  lo seguiré intentando
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Cambiale al AVR , es el que se ve abajo en primer plano


Ver el archivo adjunto 102008


----------



## francheto (Dic 7, 2013)

Lo que si me gustaría saber como revisar lo demás para estar seguro ya que ese repuesto en la casa vale 240€
Si es eso lo tendré que cambiar pero me gustaría estar seguro al 100x100

El avr lleva componentes electrónicos como integrados? O se podría reparar o fabricar comprando los componentes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lador-automatico-tension-avr-generador-21514/


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/reparacion-tarjeta-caterpillar-avr-vr6-71714/


----------



## francheto (Dic 7, 2013)

Muchísimas gracias lo voy a mirar, y comprar los componentes, ya os contare que tal
Gracias de nuevo


----------

